# Grave yards



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As a kid growing up in Central Idaho, many times out hiking and/or hunting, we'd come across some old grave markers. Sometimes it would be a makeshift cross, others a pile of rocks, some carved stone or wood boards with names long since faded. Anyway, since then, I've always been interested in grave yards.

Remote single, marked trapper graves cause one to wonder who the person was. What was their story. Who found them and gave them a "proper burial." I just find them interesting. So whenever I'm on the road, if I see a grave yard, I pull off and take some time to check it out.Anyway, I was in Wyoming a while back and came across the Sacajawea Cemetery, on the Wind River Reservation, just outside of Lander. Pretty interesting place.

[attachment=6:1z4i229j]Sacajawea Cemetery.jpg[/attachment:1z4i229j]

This is one of two claimed final resting places for Sacajawea, of the Lewis & Clark Expedition. (The other is in North Dakota). Here is the Marker for her.
[attachment=5:1z4i229j]Sacajawea Grave.jpg[/attachment:1z4i229j]

There is also a marker for her son Jean Baptiste that was born on the expedition. Though it notes that he is buried at another location in the Wind Rivers. Which is interesting because there is also a marker in Oregon that claims he is buried there.
[attachment=4:1z4i229j]Baptste marker.jpg[/attachment:1z4i229j]

There is also a statue and plaque for the Shoshone "Bird Woman."
[attachment=3:1z4i229j]Statue.jpg[/attachment:1z4i229j]
[attachment=2:1z4i229j]Plaque.jpg[/attachment:1z4i229j]

From the top of the cemetery, looking down over the many graves at sunset is a rather tranquil experience. This is one of the most colorful, vibrant, and yet most simple grave yards I've been too. 
[attachment=1:1z4i229j]Overlooking.jpg[/attachment:1z4i229j]

After an hour or two of just walking around, I came across perhaps one of the best grave markers I've ever seen. The cross on the front and words on top are scratched in with what was probably a screw driver or something, and then painted black. The word "REST" is the only word on the marker. No name. No date. Just "REST." Cause to ponder. 
[attachment=0:1z4i229j]Simple Marker.jpg[/attachment:1z4i229j]

Any one else enjoy a good grave yard? I'd be interested in other pictures and stories.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, never been to that.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

That is interesting. There are apparently 2 competing theories about Sacagawea's death. The more widely accepted by historians is that she died from fever in 1812 (about 26 years old) at Fort Lisa near the confluence of the Bighorn and Yellowstone rivers in present day Montana. Her death was recorded in the journal of a clerk at the fort and was also later confirmed by William Clark when he made an updated list of the status of the members of the corps of discovery. Clark also provided for the welfare and education of her son Baptiste who was born during the expidition to the Pacifc and legally adopted him. 

The other theory is what led to that grave marker with the death date of 1885. According to oral history of the wind river band of the Shoshoni, Sacagawea left her french trapper husband and went to live with the commanche tribe. She later made her way back to the Shoshoni but was known as Porivo and lived to old age. 

I'm inclined to believe that she died young but the competing theories sure are interesting.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The early death theory is that Charbaneau had two Shoshone wives. And the one that died in 1812 was the other one. Clark petitioned Sacagawea at the end of the expedition to basically take him as his own son. Clark's journal entry noting that Sacagawea was dead was based on things he'd heard about it. Interesting how it all works out I guess. Similar conflicting stories of the death of Jean Baptiste - her son - as well. One story is he died and is buried in Oregon, where he was in route from California back to the great plains. The other story is he joined his mother on the Wind River Reservation, and died in the Wind Rivers where he is now buried. 

Coincidentally, Jean Baptiste went on to be quite the guide and trapper. The education provided him by Clark included several years of study in Europe, where he became fluent in French, Italian and Spanish, in addition to already speaking English and Shoshone. He served as a guide with the Mormon Battalion in the mid 1840s. That kid got around. Probably the best traveled Shoshone of his day.


----------

